# Hanging and fiinshing Time frames



## HandyDrywall

How long should it take to hang and finish 130 boards ? I work in the Philadelphia area and these contractors want the work done in four to five days max. I find it difficult to finish sheetrock in less than 4 days. I use "green lid" for my tape coat and "blue lid" for coats thereafter. I don't like to use setting compounds because of the how difficult it is to sand . especially the inside corners.


----------



## igorson

HandyDrywall said:


> How long should it take to hang and finish 130 boards ? I work in the Philadelphia area and these contractors want the work done in four to five days max. I find it difficult to finish sheetrock in less than 4 days. I use "green lid" for my tape coat and "blue lid" for coats thereafter. I don't like to use setting compounds because of the how difficult it is to sand . especially the inside corners.


It depends how many people you have and how quick it drys. Like 4 guys can *install *130* sheetrock* and *fire tape* 1st day, next day another coat, 3rd day *finish coat* if *walls* are dry enough *texture ceiling* 4th day and *sanding*:yes:
http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## moore

HandyDrywall said:


> How long should it take to hang and finish 130 boards ? I work in the Philadelphia area and these contractors want the work done in four to five days max. I find it difficult to finish sheetrock in less than 4 days. I use "green lid" for my tape coat and "blue lid" for coats thereafter. I don't like to use setting compounds because of the how difficult it is to sand . especially the inside corners.


you should not have to sand hot muds ,,if you skim over them with a/p. I NEVER block or skim angles with hot mud,, Because of how difficult they are to sand.I have a crew that can hang that 130 sheets in 1 day... It will take me [hand finisher] 7 days to finish out ,, stipple or slick,, I spend more time on a job than I should ,, but whatever:wheelchair:


----------



## chris

thats not as bad of a deadline as it sounds,just tell him you will be finishing on day 5. Hangin crew should be able to do in a day or get real close,start stringin right behind. as long as you complete each step ,hang,tape and put on bead.coat,coat,pump angles and touchupthen just come in early next day and sand:thumbup:...piece of cake


----------



## SlimPickins

Honestly, it depends on crew size.

4-5 days for hang/tape/texture is unreasonable to say the least. If you've got a 2 man hanging crew then the job takes 2 days to hang unless the guys are out of the ordinary. At some point you need an inspection before tape? Then:
day 1: beads/prefill/tape
day 2: top coat
day 3: skim
day 4: sand.......prime?.......texture (if it's a blow on)

That puts you at 6 days. You can shave a day if your hanging crew is bigger and faster and you have an inspection scheduled for the end of the day. I suppose you could shave another day If you hot-mudded everything and went over it the same day, but then you've still got to wait for dryout unless you've got supplementary heat and a dehu or two. Another way would be to glass tape and hot-mud on day one, skim day two, etc. It's do-able, but still unreasonable. Tell the GC that the drywallers are tired of making up for contractor's bullsh!t scheduling problems. If you adhere to his schedule it will be expected every time.


----------



## moore

If you adhere to his schedule , it will be expected every time. 


That's a whole nother thread my brother.:sweatdrop:


----------



## HandyDrywall

*Not easy hanging*

On top of the crazy deadline , the house is a rehab. 8 and 12 footers . Some areas they want us to go over the old plaster . Some ceilings have holes in them and the want us to hang over the holes , no nailers in most corners , when I go to screw a board , the boards recess because there is no plaster and the stud is farther back . Nothing is square . This to me is a hard and very unfair install. I expect things to be a certain way when i hang. They have outlet boxes not mounted to studs , some are just "dangling" from wire .


----------



## SlimPickins

HandyDrywall said:


> On top of the crazy deadline , the house is a rehab. 8 and 12 footers . Some areas they want us to go over the old plaster . Some ceilings have holes in them and the want us to hang over the holes , no nailers in most corners , when I go to screw a board , the boards recess because there is no plaster and the stud is farther back . Nothing is square . This to me is a hard and very unfair install. I expect things to be a certain way when i hang. They have outlet boxes not mounted to studs , some are just "dangling" from wire .


Then it's up to you to puff out your chest and tell the guy how it really is. 130 sheets of remodel is *never* going to be done in 4-5 days, unless you've got a big crew, and even then....I'm doing one by myself and it's going to take me 4-5 days just to hang the thing with all the patches, etc....and it sounds like my guys prepped it much better:blink:

When I was working as a super I went to look at a job and the builders were asking us to do all sorts of illegitimate things to get it done fast. I went back and told the owner that we should avoid doing this job, not because of difficulty, but because if word ever got out that were associated with these guys it would be bad for the company's reputation.


----------



## evolve991

SlimPickins said:


> Then it's up to you to puff out your chest and tell the guy how it really is. 130 sheets of remodel is *never* going to be done in 4-5 days, unless you've got a big crew, and even then....I'm doing one by myself and it's going to take me 4-5 days just to hang the thing with all the patches, etc....and it sounds like my guys prepped it much better:blink:
> 
> When I was working as a super I went to look at a job and the builders were asking us to do all sorts of illegitimate things to get it done fast. I went back and told the owner that we should avoid doing this job, not because of difficulty, but because if word ever got out that were associated with these guys it would be bad for the company's reputation.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

